# Suche Bauanleitung für Ozonreaktor und Eiweißabschäumer!!!



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2005)

Hi,

da ich ja umbaue sollte ich vieleicht  schon mal mit dem bau eines Onzonreaktors und einem Eiweißabschäumer beginnen.Leider habe ich keinen schimmer was solche geräte für ein innen leben haben.Kann mir vielicht einer eine Bauanleitung posten oder sagen wo sowas finden kann habe im Forum schon gesucht aber nichts gefunden.

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

ein haus willst du abe nicht auch gleichzeitig noch bauen?!


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo Maurix


wozu soll denn dieser Ozonreaktor , deiner Meinung nach , dienen ?

Im übrigen habe ich dir den Link schon einmal gepostet .


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

Also für was ich es brauche währe einmal Farbstoffe im Wasser zu beseitigen und es zu Desinfizieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Dez. 2005)

Hallo,
schau unter www.wonti.de da gibt es mehrere Bauanleitungen.
Gruß Manfred

www.koi-information.de


----------

